# Campgrounds



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Wife and I are going to Chattanooga for a week and would like to stay somwhere between knoxville and chattanooga. Any idea. or maybe a little north of knoxville. Leaving cincinnati


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

We're hooking up with some friends from Orlando at Raccoon Mountain near Chattanooga Aug 3-6. Looks decent but who knows !







when are you planning on going that way?
stan


----------



## TN Campers (Jan 31, 2005)

One of our favorite campgrounds south of Knoxville is Indian Boundary in the Cherokee National Forest. It's about 25 miles off I-75 at the Sweetwater exit, closer to Knoxville than Chattanooga. Sites have electricity but not water or sewer, at least when we were there last year. Small lake with a walking/biking trail around it, wooded sites. Reservations via ReserveAmerica.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

How about Fall Creek Falls or Mountain Glenn near pikeville


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I know of several that have stayed at Raccoon Mtn., and they plan on going back. So, it must be pretty nice. Me? I'm planning on going there, at some point, even though I live in Ellijay, GA, so I can explore Chattanooga, at my leisure, take my time and have somewhere to relax, in between excursions.
Darlene


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

I think i need to be more Clear we ARE staying at Racoon Mountain for a week, but we would like to stay somewhere on the way down.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

How about Lake Cumberland ? Its about 40 mins off of I-75, but its a beautiful place. Probably about half way for you.
General Burnside State Park is a good one. 
Levi Jackson

KY State Parks Interactive Map


----------



## TN Campers (Jan 31, 2005)

outbackmac said:


> How about Fall Creek Falls or Mountain Glenn near pikeville


Sorry, I didn't see this one earlier. We've never stayed at Mountain Glen, but Fall Creek Falls is the premier TN State Park, and we really like it and have reservations there for Labor Day. Campground is very nice, although not all sites have sewer. Biking, hiking, waterfalls (one of the highest east of the Rockies, so they say), golf, fishing, restaurant...lots to do. From your original post I got the impression you wanted to stay somewhat close to I-75 since that's the most direct route between Cincinnati and Chattanooga. But Fall Creek Falls would be an excellent option if you're willing to take the detour.


----------



## nrthmichcampers (Jul 16, 2005)

We are heading to Chattanooga from northern Michigan the last week of June and have reservations at both Racoon Mtn and Best Holiday Travel Park. Will cancel one.... Any recommendations?

Also, plan to stay a few nights at Bandy Creek in TN. Any feedback on this campground??

Thanks!


----------



## TN Campers (Jan 31, 2005)

nrthmichcampers said:


> We are heading to Chattanooga from northern Michigan the last week of June and have reservations at both Racoon Mtn and Best Holiday Travel Park. Will cancel one.... Any recommendations?
> 
> Also, plan to stay a few nights at Bandy Creek in TN. Any feedback on this campground??
> 
> Thanks!


Bandy Creek is a nice campground. It's been a few years since we were last there, but I would definitely recommend it. Big South Fork has lots of hiking and is very popular with the horseback riding crowd.


----------

